# BBQ in Iowa?



## ddog27 (Jul 19, 2007)

I am going to be in Iowa on a business trip in August. Are there any BBQ joints worth visiting?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Where in Iowa?


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 19, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Where in Iowa?



Davenport


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry, I just don't know! I have traveled in Iowa, but I don't know Davenport well except for driving through it. I know they have a Cracker Barrel!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I work with a big blonde good natured yankee Iowanian...and have lunch with him about 5 days a week on most weeks. Can purty well testify you aint gonna find no bbq up there in Iowa. They also put kidney beans in the chili...gaggin with a spoon work just as well to make most folks puke huh? He only been here about 20 years and has cleaned up his foo paws in some areas.  I'm still working to get him fully Texanized. 

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 19, 2007)

beans belong in chili........



running away now.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Jul 19, 2007)

especially kidney beans........Being from BR, LA, kidenys go well with most dishes that have beans.


----------

